# Russian planes carrying Russian troops land in Venezuela



## deanrd (Mar 24, 2019)

The Trump administration has levied crippling sanctions on the OPEC nation's oil industry in efforts to push Maduro from power and has called on Venezuelan military leaders to abandon him. Maduro has denounced the sanctions as U.S. interventionism and has won diplomatic backing from Russia and China.

In December, two Russian strategic bomber aircraft capable of carrying nuclear weapons landed Venezuela in a show of support for Maduro's socialist government that infuriated Washington.
Russian planes carrying Russian troops land in Venezuela

Russian air force planes land in Venezuela carrying troops: report

  Can’t wait to see what Putin told Trump to say and why this is a great idea. 
 I guess we’ll find out.


----------



## deanrd (Mar 24, 2019)

Russian air force planes land in Venezuela carrying troops - report - World | The Star Online

 Scary considering Trump works for Putin.


----------



## Sunni Man (Mar 24, 2019)

deanrd said:


> Scary considering Trump works for Putin.


....................................


----------



## deanrd (Mar 24, 2019)

What if Putin sent those planes to help Trump out? To make it look like trump solved the crisis?


----------



## deanrd (Mar 24, 2019)

DOTR said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > Russian air force planes land in Venezuela carrying troops - report - World | The Star Online
> ...


 Well there’s been like three dozen, how many do you need? And what does this have to do with Venezuela?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Mar 24, 2019)

Sunni Man said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > Scary considering Trump works for Putin.
> ...



Sunni Man’s mocking of deantard is must see TV. Deantard believes cold weather is Trumps fault too. TDS


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Mar 24, 2019)

deanrd said:


> What if Putin sent those planes to help Trump out? To make it look like trump solved the crisis?


----------



## Sunni Man (Mar 24, 2019)

deanrd said:


> *What if *Putin sent those planes to help Trump out? To make it look like trump solved the crisis?


What if? Could have? Maybe so? Some say? Might have?   ...


----------



## flacaltenn (Mar 24, 2019)

deanrd said:


> What if Putin sent those planes to help Trump out? To make it look like trump solved the crisis?



If you don't understand why that's a moronic theory -- I pity you....


----------



## impuretrash (Mar 24, 2019)

You're a fucking clown, Dean. Russia ALWAYS sides with adversaries to American geopolitical interests. Always. ALWAYS. Trump has made no secret of the fact that he wants to see Venezuela's government replaced. Lots of folks from your precious political party, the apologists for socialism have been making a big stink about it. That's why Russia is getting involved.


----------



## Dick Foster (Mar 24, 2019)

deanrd said:


> What if Putin sent those planes to help Trump out? To make it look like trump solved the crisis?


What if some people here had shit for brains?


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Mar 24, 2019)

deanrd said:


> What if Putin sent those planes to help Trump out? To make it look like trump solved the crisis?


those are not troops , they work for a collection agency .the Venezuelan regime is into the rooskies and chicoms for billions in loans. Both fear if utopia over throws maduro they'll never see the money.


----------



## Slyhunter (Mar 24, 2019)

It's not our job to fix everyone's problems. At most we need to limit it to one military fix at a time. And right now our Military is busy.


----------



## Sunni Man (Mar 24, 2019)

flacaltenn said:


> If you don't understand why that's a moronic theory -- I pity you....


Deanie boy specializes in posting moronic theories.  ...


----------



## McRocket (Mar 24, 2019)

_'Just days after a high-level meeting in Rome this week, during which Russia reiterated a grave warning to the US – *Moscow will not tolerate American military intervention to topple the Venezuelan government with whom it is allied *- it appears Russia is taking no chances with its South American ally.






After the Rome meeting, Ryabkov said bluntly:

*“We assume that Washington treats our priorities seriously, our approach and warnings.”*

One of those warnings delivered by Ryabkov is understood to have been that no American military intervention in Venezuela will be tolerated by Moscow.

For his part, Abrams sounded as if he had emerged from the meeting after having been given a severe reprimand.

“No, we did not come to a meeting of minds, but I think the talks were positive in the sense that both sides emerged with a better understanding of the other’s views,” he told reporters.
_
*“A better understanding of the other’s views,” means that the American side was given a red line to back off.*

*



*
_
And now, according to journalist Javier I. Mayorca, Colonel General Vasily Tonkoshkurov, chief of the Main Staff of the Ground Forces - *First Deputy Commander-in-Chief of the Land Forces of Russia, arrived in Venezuela.*






The Russian general arrived in the Bolivarian Republic *accompanied by 99 servicemen*. On board the An-124 delivered *35 tons of cargo*.

"LAST MINUTE This afternoon a delegation of 99 Russian soldiers arrived at the Maiquetia airport, under the command of the defense minister of the largest country Vasilly Tonkoshkurov. They were received on the presidential ramp by the VA Marianny Mata, dir International Affairs and Integration (1/2)

   (2/2) Immediately after (14h) a Russian freighter with 35 tons of materials, belonging to the contingent that had just disembarked, arrived at the same terminal. Staff of the Russian embassy and the GB Edgar Colina Reyes were also in the reception procession  "'

Russian Troops, Aid Arrive In Venezuela After Delivering Red Line Warning To Trump_


Good for Russia.

First they helped clean up the mess that America helped to make in Syria.

Now they are stopping America from getting involved in another mess in Venezuela.

The American neocons are going to be pissed.

Bolton must be FREAKING. Good...when Bolton is pissed - that means it's good for America and the world.


----------



## kyzr (Mar 24, 2019)

*Finally a home game!  You really think that Russia can stop the US in Venezuela?  We didn't fuck with Russia in Crimea, and not in the Ukraine, but in Central America, that's our swimming pool.  *


----------



## McRocket (Mar 24, 2019)

kyzr said:


> *Finally a home game!  You really think that Russia can stop the US in Venezuela?  We didn't fuck with Russia in Crimea, and not in the Ukraine, but in Central America, that's our swimming pool.  *



Trump won't dare.

One - he LOVES Putin.
Two - it goes against his 'America First' policy.
Three - even Trump is not stupid enough to risk a war with Russia over the mess that is Venezuela.

So long as Russian troops stay in Venezuela...America will undoubtedly keep her troops out.

And that is good for America.

What goes on in Venezuela is NONE OF AMERICA'S BUSINESS.

And nothing you can say can prove legally otherwise.

This is a victory for America over neocons...thanks to Putin (of all people).


----------



## Golfing Gator (Mar 24, 2019)

kyzr said:


> *Finally a home game!  You really think that Russia can stop the US in Venezuela?  We didn't fuck with Russia in Crimea, and not in the Ukraine, but in Central America, that's our swimming pool.  *



I think there mere presence is enough to keep the US out. 

Venezuela is not worth going to war over and Putin knows it


----------



## kyzr (Mar 24, 2019)

McRocket said:


> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> > *Finally a home game!  You really think that Russia can stop the US in Venezuela?  We didn't fuck with Russia in Crimea, and not in the Ukraine, but in Central America, that's our swimming pool.  *
> ...



*Who has dibs on Venezuela, Russia or the US?  Did the US care about anyone when grabbing Noriega?  Do you remember the quick military takeover of Grenada?  *
*You either want Venezuela to be a failed state with starving people, or to fix it and bring back prosperity.  The clock is counting down...*
*1. He needs to prove he's not Putins whore*
*2. Reducing migrants is part of America first*
*3. You think Russia wants a war with the US?  Their defense Budget is $70b, the US has $700b*
*4. Removing dictators is an American hobby, just ask Saddam and Kaddafi*


----------



## Golfing Gator (Mar 24, 2019)

kyzr said:


> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> > kyzr said:
> ...



Who was their ally all along?  the US or Russia?


1.  So, when Trump does nothing you will agree that he is Putin's whore?


----------



## McRocket (Mar 24, 2019)

kyzr said:


> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> > kyzr said:
> ...



Fine...you think Trump will take on Putin over Venezuela.

I do not - and I give Trump some credit if he stays out of it because NOTHING good can come from America invading Venezuela. And one of the few things I like about him is his 'America First' policy.

We will see who is right.


----------



## DOTR (Mar 24, 2019)

deanrd said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...



   Did you take an advanced course in being wrong or something? How do you manage to be so incompetent at this?


----------



## deanrd (Mar 24, 2019)

Slyhunter said:


> It's not our job to fix everyone's problems. At most we need to limit it to one military fix at a time. And right now our Military is busy.


So you are saying the Russian military is better than ours?

I have to disagree.


----------



## deanrd (Mar 24, 2019)

DOTR said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > DOTR said:
> ...


Manafort is going to prison.


----------



## deanrd (Mar 24, 2019)

kyzr said:


> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> > kyzr said:
> ...


Except that Trump believes Putin over our own intelligence agencies.

You have to admit that, right?


----------



## fncceo (Mar 24, 2019)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Deantard believes cold weather is Trumps fault too.



Think about it ... to prepare America for eventual Russian invasion, we must first terraform our environment to support our invaders...

If there is anything the Russians know ... it's cold weather.


----------



## DOTR (Mar 24, 2019)

deanrd said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...



Maybe I misread that post. Let’s look again.


----------



## deanrd (Mar 24, 2019)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...


 I don’t understand this need of your kind to lie? But at least you’re not threatening to kill me or kill people I know. That pretty much stopped happening when I started posting those tweets in my signature line along with the name of the person making the threats.


----------



## fncceo (Mar 24, 2019)

deanrd said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



So, who _do _you blame for cold weather?


----------



## deanrd (Mar 24, 2019)

From DOTR:

Did you take an advanced course in being wrong or something? How do you manage to be so incompetent at this?

 Wrong about what?

 The dozens of indictments?

 The multiple felonies where Trump is an unindicted co-conspirator?

 Trump special friendship with Vladimir Putin?

What?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Mar 24, 2019)

deanrd said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...




????


----------



## deanrd (Mar 24, 2019)

fncceo said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Uhhh........winter?

 Oh my God! It just occurred to me that you don’t know what winter is. Do you want me to post a definition?


----------



## JGalt (Mar 24, 2019)

deanrd said:


> The Trump administration has levied crippling sanctions on the OPEC nation's oil industry in efforts to push Maduro from power and has called on Venezuelan military leaders to abandon him. Maduro has denounced the sanctions as U.S. interventionism and has won diplomatic backing from Russia and China.
> 
> In December, two Russian strategic bomber aircraft capable of carrying nuclear weapons landed Venezuela in a show of support for Maduro's socialist government that infuriated Washington.
> Russian planes carrying Russian troops land in Venezuela
> ...




I hope they brought their own toilet paper.


----------



## fncceo (Mar 24, 2019)

deanrd said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...



I work outdoors in Chicago ... I know more about Winter than her gynecologist.


----------



## flacaltenn (Mar 24, 2019)

McRocket said:


> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> > *Finally a home game!  You really think that Russia can stop the US in Venezuela?  We didn't fuck with Russia in Crimea, and not in the Ukraine, but in Central America, that's our swimming pool.  *
> ...



I know this is gonna hurt a little.. Because it's logic and reason.. But YOU don't want troops in Venezuela and TRUMP AGREES WITH YOU... So WTF is really your problem here?  

How about YOU telling Putin that HIS troops don't belong there either.. Just declare it... So that you're actually consistent here... 

OR -----------------------------------

Are YOU -- an agent of Putin???


----------



## McRocket (Mar 25, 2019)

flacaltenn said:


> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> > kyzr said:
> ...



No idea what you are getting all worked up about - I guess you just have a burr up your anus from our last discussion. 

Fine...I will try and make it simpler for you.

Bolton (and American neocons) wanted to invade Venezuela to install their puppet government. This would be disastrous for America - costing LOTS of money and MANY brave, American lives and undoubtedly leaving the place FAR worse off then it was before the invasion/'intervention' (as almost every 'intervention' America undertakes does).

It seems the only way to stop Bolton's neocons from invading Venezuela is to scare them away...and a war with Russia would do that.

So Putin lands about 100 troops in Venezuela and tells America to 'back off'. Even Trump is not dumb enough to risk a war with Russia over the mess that is Venezuela. Plus, he obviously likes/respects Putin AND invading Venezuela goes against his 'America First' policy.

So - once again - thank you Putin. He saved America's butt in Syria (stopping Islamic extremists from taking over the country) and he is doing it again in Venezuela (though I highly doubt he did either for America's sake).

And good for Trump and his 'America First' policy.


As for poor Venezuela? That's their problem. Though I hope they avoid a civil war - just look at Syria and see how bad that would be for them.

But - like him or not (and I don't) - Maduro _was_ legally elected. And the other dude just declaring himself President CERTAINLY was not.

Russia is simply supporting the duly (though somewhat iffy) elected leader of Venezuela by doing nothing but giving them 35 tons of supplies and dropping off some soldiers to help with security/forcing American neocons to butt out. I see little wrong with that as it seems to help stabilize things down there somewhat.

Venezuela should solve their problems through elections...not through violence.


You got it now?

If not, try this link:

Ron Paul: "We Must Leave Venezuela Alone"


Have a nice day.


----------



## flacaltenn (Mar 25, 2019)

McRocket said:


> Bolton (and American neocons) wanted to invade Venezuela to install their puppet government. This would be disastrous for America - costing LOTS of money and MANY brave, American lives and undoubtedly leaving the place FAR worse off then it was before the invasion/'intervention' (as almost every 'intervention' America undertakes does).



Didn't happen.. WHY??? Because Trump didn't buy it.. Thank him and move the fuck on.... 



McRocket said:


> Even Trump is not dumb enough to risk a war with Russia over the mess that is Venezuela. Plus, he obviously likes/respects Putin AND invading Venezuela goes against his 'America First' policy.



This is want you said YOU wanted.. So thank Trump again and move the fuck on.... Again... 



McRocket said:


> But - like him or not (and I don't) - Maduro _was_ legally elected. And the other dude just declaring himself President CERTAINLY was not.



Maduro was NOT "legally elected".. Didn't even HAVE TO BE... Since Chavez changed the Constitution to allow permanent dictators.. 

I'm generally non-intervention.. And certainly not in favor of disposing tyrants by fraud or power... But having Russia in our Hemisphere IS a national strategic threat.. As much as the Cuban Missile Crisis was.. So I'd rather cut this short than allow it to take hold... And so would this Admin... They just said so this morning...

So thank them AGAIN -- and move on AGAIN.. Why you still talking????   LOL.......


----------



## flacaltenn (Mar 25, 2019)

HOWEVER -- our neighbors in Venezuela are DYING now and Central America is in the grips of NARCO dictators... And that is also not good for the neighborhood.. And if we DO NOTHING -- it will OUR humanitarian problem.. In many ways.. Including invasions of migrants and having the narco goons take furtther advantage of the situation.. 

Ron Paul is generally correct. EXCEPT that STRATEGICALLY, we'd be "box 'O rocks" dumb to sit on our asses and watch this get worse....


----------



## McRocket (Mar 25, 2019)

flacaltenn said:


> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> > Bolton (and American neocons) wanted to invade Venezuela to install their puppet government. This would be disastrous for America - costing LOTS of money and MANY brave, American lives and undoubtedly leaving the place FAR worse off then it was before the invasion/'intervention' (as almost every 'intervention' America undertakes does).
> ...



1) Thank Trump for what? He hired that neocon wacko Bolton in the first place. And he should have never started/continued with embargoes on Venezuela and he should not have recognized Juan Guaidó as the Venezuelan leader.
 Trump should have done what he promised on the campaign trail and stayed COMPLETELY out of it....'America First'.

But if he lets Putin do his thing and backs away from it...I will definitely give him credit for that. We shall see.

2) LOL...so 99 Russian soldiers stationed in Venezuela to help stabilize the legally elected leader is as bad as the Cuban missile Crisis to you (where the Russians positioned nuclear-tipped IRBM's less then 100 miles off the American coast)?
*So* *99 Russian troops stationed about 1,300 miles from Miami are as much of a threat to America to you as dozens of nuclear-tipped IRBM's less then 250 miles from Miami?*



Okaaaaaay.

Wow...those Russian troops must be packing some pretty, incredible bullets to be able to make it all the way to America from Caracus?


I think you need to take a chill pill and relax.

We are definitely done here (for now) as you are just talking gibberish (IMO).


Try to calm down and have a nice day.


----------



## flacaltenn (Mar 25, 2019)

McRocket said:


> *So* *99 Russian troops stationed about 1,300 miles from Miami are as much of a threat to America to you as dozens of nuclear-tipped IRBM's less then 250 miles from Miami?*



You sure those "troops" were not planning to install offensive weapons for Maduro? Maybe a ballastic missile Submarine base to add to their existing military air strip...  I'm not..


----------



## flacaltenn (Mar 25, 2019)

He hired Bolton because HE LIKES dissent and arguments..  Not like the tater-head we had before with his "Palace Guard" appointments.. It's a GOOD thing, that Trump accepts varied opinions and views and makes his own decisions..  

I'm not defending him..  You're just being an ass about blowing up things so you can vent...


----------



## flacaltenn (Mar 25, 2019)

For what it's worth -- I totally agree Bolton should NEVER be in position to suggest military operations. Was pretty upset to see HIM get the job...


----------



## impuretrash (Mar 25, 2019)

flacaltenn said:


> He hired Bolton because HE LIKES dissent and arguments..  Not like the tater-head we had before with his "Palace Guard" appointments.. It's a GOOD thing, that Trump accepts varied opinions and views and makes his own decisions..
> 
> I'm not defending him..  You're just being an ass about blowing up things so you can vent...



I dunno, I think that maybe the Trump administration has been co-opted by the very neocon establishment he ran against. Let's chalk it up to inexperience and a hostile work environment that he aligned himself with snakes who are hardly any better than the far left democrats.


----------



## flacaltenn (Mar 25, 2019)

impuretrash said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > He hired Bolton because HE LIKES dissent and arguments..  Not like the tater-head we had before with his "Palace Guard" appointments.. It's a GOOD thing, that Trump accepts varied opinions and views and makes his own decisions..
> ...



I'm thinking that "all these great people" he promised to bring on were scared off by the awful abuse that Mueller and all this "resistance" hissy fits caused.. Aint no one wants their families and finances ruined by hysterical Democrats misusing their elected powers for revenge.. THUS -- only the zealots are still interested in being part of it....

But also,  20 years in Silicon Valley and dealing with narcissistic entrepreneurs taught me that these Trump, Bezos, Musk, Cuban types are extremely difficult to work for and prefer a lot of conflict and drama goin on to keep their upper mgt on their toes...

Most of the original neo-con crew has slinked off into oblivion after being embarrassed and proven wrong..


----------



## Tehon (Mar 25, 2019)

Too many excuses. The guy is incompetent, that was never a secret.


----------



## flacaltenn (Mar 25, 2019)

Tehon said:


> Too many excuses. The guy is incompetent, that was never a secret.



Hey.. Be generous.. He was "OK" as an United Nations ambassador... How difficult is it to eat shrimp cocktails and pretend that you LIKE all those countries??   LOL.... He's good for something. But I get bad images of Dr. Strangelove whenever he coughs up a plan....


----------



## Tehon (Mar 25, 2019)

flacaltenn said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> > Too many excuses. The guy is incompetent, that was never a secret.
> ...


I'm sorry for not being more clear. I'm talking about the guy that hired Bolton, Trump.


----------



## flacaltenn (Mar 25, 2019)

Tehon said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Tehon said:
> ...



Well.. That's your baggage then.. I don't waste time on Repubs and Dems anymore.. I just want the Swamp actually drained and detoxified.. And neither party is gonna get that job done --- EVER....


----------



## impuretrash (Mar 25, 2019)

Tehon said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Tehon said:
> ...



Depends on what you expected him to achieve. Personally I'm enjoying the chaos.


----------



## Tehon (Mar 25, 2019)

impuretrash said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...


I didn't have any expectations. 

I'm right there with you.


----------



## deanrd (Mar 25, 2019)

Pompeo warns Russia 'to cease its unconstructive behavior' in Venezuela

 Do you think Trump got that okayed by Vladimir Putin?


----------



## sparky (Mar 25, 2019)

~S~


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Mar 25, 2019)

deanrd said:


> Pompeo warns Russia 'to cease its unconstructive behavior' in Venezuela
> 
> Do you think Trump got that okayed by Vladimir Putin?



Mueller disagrees with you


----------



## impuretrash (Mar 25, 2019)

I didn't vote in the primaries and was as surprised as anyone that Trump actually won the nomination. I cast my subversive vote wondering "will they even let us get away with this?" Imagine my shock when they did. I wasn't at all surprised when the collusion conspiracy theory suddenly erupted threatening to take him out of the white house. Of course they'd do whatever it took to protect their interests even if it required lying and scheming to revoke a fair election.


----------



## impuretrash (Mar 25, 2019)

Im surprised that the Israel first crowd on this forum seems to dislike Bolton as well. Don't you know? everything he does, he does it for you!


----------



## deanrd (Mar 25, 2019)

impuretrash said:


> Im surprised that the Israel first crowd on this forum seems to dislike Bolton as well. Don't you know? everything he does, he does it for you!


 Yeah just like everything Trump does, he does it for us. 

 Text cuts for billionaires. For us. 
 Cuts to Medicare. For us. 
 Tax increase for the middle class. For us. 
 Enormous deficit for the country. For us.

  All this “for us” is going to kill us.


----------



## impuretrash (Mar 25, 2019)

deanrd said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > Im surprised that the Israel first crowd on this forum seems to dislike Bolton as well. Don't you know? everything he does, he does it for you!
> ...



Maybe if your pals in the deep state and the media hadn't instigated a witch hunt because you don't like Trump's personality, he could have reached compromises with the other side of the aisle instead of being forced to align himself with neocons.


----------



## flacaltenn (Mar 26, 2019)

impuretrash said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...



Generally chaos isn't this dangerous in the USA.. It's getting to the point of absurdity.. Reminds me that the movie "Idiocracy" was eventually gonna come true.. If you haven't ever watched this prescient film -- you should..


----------



## flacaltenn (Mar 26, 2019)

deanrd said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > Im surprised that the Israel first crowd on this forum seems to dislike Bolton as well. Don't you know? everything he does, he does it for you!
> ...



major "cuts" to Medicare came with Obamacare for funding.

and neither party will ever address the debt/deficit.. No politician wants to admits that we're now paying Soc Sec shortfalls out of selling NEW bonds to China.. This is the "boomer crisis" we were warned about for 36 years.. Yearly deficits for Medicare/SocSec eating us alive and there's nothing of value in the Trust Fund that Congress ROBBED for years. 
 It's not Trump's fault in large measure..

NO tax increases for the Mid class -- except for the wealthy living on Fed subsidies to pay their stupidly HIGH NY, Illinois and Cali state/local taxes...

Pretty much struck out there AS USUAL Deanie... You're hurting your already hurting party there with your "expert analysis"...  Not that I care that the Dems are self-destructing.. And not that I care about Trump's political futures.. But only because you're always spectacularly ----- IRRELEVANT..  

And USUALLY --- WAAAY off the topic of each thread....


----------



## impuretrash (Mar 26, 2019)

flacaltenn said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > Tehon said:
> ...



Yeah great movie. The guy behind it did beavis and butthead and King of the Hill. The movie Office Space too. He's got a real talent for satirizing the absurd realities of american life. He should do a sequel but instead of a world run by idiots, it's run by hyper sensitive PC snowflakes constantly triggering one another with microaggressions. Like a comic parody of 1984.


----------



## flacaltenn (Mar 26, 2019)

impuretrash said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...



It's where we're at man.. Nobody knows how anything works. Including politics. Carl's Junior and WalMart and Brawndo are the only corporations left operating. And President is a shotgun toting TV Wrestling star... Spectacles in the Coliseum every Friday night to punish political misfits..


----------



## justoffal (Apr 9, 2019)

deanrd said:


> What if Putin sent those planes to help Trump out? To make it look like trump solved the crisis?


Yep that's it! COLLUSION!

JO


----------

